# Van Insurance for private use



## johnnybegood (4 May 2006)

Hi i have been thinking about getting a van for my hobby (in order to be able to move my stuff easier - bikes etc)

Now i am currently insured with Quinn but they have said if i move to a van i will have to get commercial insurance which is more expensive than my current insurance - in fact its double for the same litre engine!)

My question is this can i get the van insured for private purposes and avoid commercial insurance altogether?

If yes who should i go to?

Thanks


----------



## deem (4 May 2006)

that is very strange. MY husband is carpenter and uses a van. its actually a modified car, ford fiesta, 1.3l and is currently insured with Quinn direct. Its commercial insurance, he has a DOE test every 12 months, instead of NCT every two years, the road tax is cheaper than same size engine if private.

His van is insured 3rd PFT as the first year he was prov ins and only just got licence. now 12 months on passed test and ins is E455. He is 32, but 

QUinn Direct were the cheapest quote I could find.

In answer to actual question, you can state van only for personal use, but its still commercial insurance.


----------



## Rico (4 May 2006)

Deem is right, it comes to the vehicle, if it is a commercial vehicle ie taxed as commercial, it has to be insured as a commercial although the use may be personal. Also if you make any modifications to a vehicle you must declare this to the insurance  company which you may well have already


----------



## Madilla (5 May 2006)

I had just been trying to get van quote for hubby ( age 39 with no insurance record as he had always driven company vechicles- has been named driver on my policy)who has just become self employed. I phoned twelve diffferent insurers and only three quoted. Most told me they would only do commercial van insurance for tradesmen. I got best quotes from quoteline 0818 223344 € 430 and Sheridan Insurances 047 81700 € 380.


----------

